# Pokemon Episode's



## KuRensan (Sep 9, 2010)

If you watch pokemon Online where do you do it ??
I'm looking for a up to date site to watch Pokemon so when the
new episode are here I can follow the Isshu sage (in the netherlands it's hard to follow pokemon)

Already thanks
SOS-Rens


----------



## lolzed (Sep 9, 2010)

not here


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 9, 2010)

Try Censored. for the newest episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not 100% sure if I can post this...
If not, could a mod delete it?

Edit:
Just to be sure, removed the link, but hey, why don't you search google for something like "watch anime online"?


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2010)

The TV Pokemon episodes are copyrighted material and linking to a site which provides said episodes would go against our rules. That is also why I'm closing this topic.


----------

